# Egypt Silent on Sinai Flooding



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Egypt Silent on Sinai Flooding · Global Voices

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=571008832928072&id=287023364659955


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

With all the bad news lately what is one more disaster? I also just saw that Germany is warning its citizens not to travel to Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Plus there is now Fracking going on in Egypt.... 

Is fracking responsible for the flooding of an Upper Egyptian village? | Egypt Independent


----------

